# Looking For A DTG Printing Company



## berg813 (Aug 3, 2012)

hi im looking to get some designs printed on American Apparel tees or Bella Canvas or brand that is similar .
the problem i am coming across is the copyright issues on some of my designs.
So does anyone know a place that uses DTG printers & doesn’t have issues with copyrights....?


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

berg813 said:


> "my designs".


There may be a conflict of ownership hahaha. Only yours if you design them AFAIK.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

berg813 said:


> hi im looking to get some designs printed on American Apparel tees or Bella Canvas or brand that is similar .
> the problem i am coming across is the copyright issues on some of my designs.
> So does anyone know a place that uses DTG printers & doesn’t have issues with copyrights....?


no one is going to risk getting sued and loose there business over copyright material.


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

No reputable printer is going to take on your copyright infringing designs, even if they are only for your personal use.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I know where there are some short piers suitable for long walks.


----------

